# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Fixing hose reel to weatherboard house

## Grasshopper75

Hi everyone, 
I have recently purchased a 30m hose reel and wish to mount it to an exterior wall on my weatherboard house. The mounting bracket crosses multiple boards and does not sit flush with the wall so I am concerned that the weight of the hose reel will cause it to rip out from the boards. I was considering using a wood block to sit between the boards and the bracket however I would like to ask for some advice and see if anyone has done anything similar? 
I contacted the manufacturer and they only recommend mounting to a brick wall or a wooden post, neither of which is available to me. Surely someone else has done this before? Is it possible to us a stud finder find a stud behind the boards? I have not attempted this as yet. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

----------


## Handyjack

I would do as you suggested, try and find a stud. You could also use windows as a guide to where they are.
Other possible alternatives are fasten the bracket so the fasteners go through more than one board, or fit a board, external to the cladding into the studs and then the bracket to the board. 
"...a wooden post". Are you able to put a post in the ground? Just don't hit the water pipe when digging. 
Take into account the weight of the hose reel and the forces that may be applied when pulling out the hose. 
If you have any doubts, plan "D" might be to relocate the hose tap to where you can mount the hose reel.

----------


## shauck

> Hi everyone, 
> I have recently purchased a 30m hose reel and wish to mount it to an exterior wall on my weatherboard house. The mounting bracket crosses multiple boards and does not sit flush with the wall so I am concerned that the weight of the hose reel will cause it to rip out from the boards. I was considering using a wood block to sit between the boards and the bracket however I would like to ask for some advice and see if anyone has done anything similar? 
> I contacted the manufacturer and they only recommend mounting to a brick wall or a wooden post, neither of which is available to me. Surely someone else has done this before? Is it possible to us a stud finder find a stud behind the boards? I have not attempted this as yet. 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

  Finding the stud on a weatherboard shouldn't be too hard. Just look for a vertical row of nails. You should be able to faintly see at least one in a row.

----------


## Bloss

:What she said:   
In any case studs on a weatherboard house are likely to be 450mm (actually 18") or even 600mm (24") so the best you would do is to get into one with the mounting points on one side. But that should be sufficient with the other two into the weatherboards. Important to pre-drill with a suitable bit so you do not cause a split in the boards. Mark the top holes level, one being over a stud, and then pre-drill and fix screws 4-5mm proud, then mount the reel making sure the reel is sitting down on the slots, mark the other two screw positions (at the top of the slots), remove the reel and drill and fix screws. Remount reel and tighten screws. 
You could fix a mounting board (or boards) wide enough to be screwed into two studs and then fix the reel to that, but it will not look great and IMO is not necessary.

----------


## ringtail

Weather board seems to be a bit of a generic term for any timber cladding. Is it weather board or chamfer board ? Are the boards cut on the bevel with a thick section at the bottom tapering towards the top ? If so, get a board to match and cut a few sections and fix them upside down to the house boards. This should give you a relatively flat surface to mount to

----------


## thetrooper

if you cant see the nails due to paint try a magnet to locate them ~! hence somthing solid to place the reel on to   
cheers 
scott

----------


## Grasshopper75

Thanks everyone for the replies. 
I thought I would add a photo to help show where I'd like to mount the reel. 
Ideally I'd like to mount the reel between the downpipe and the corner of the house however I'm not sure exactly where the corner stud would be? How think would a corner stud be and would it be possible to mount the reel here? 
Thanks again all.

----------


## shauck

The corner stud is underneath the weatherboard stop. Have a look at the pic below. The first one is for weatherboard houses but don't expect it to be exactly the same. A fine drill bit will be able to tell you for sure. Locate the spot where you think the stud should be based on the pic below. Drill a line of holes just to make sure you're not right on the edge of the stud for better fixing. You should pay close attention to how the drill feels as the weatherboard will give less resistance than the stud and in an old hardwood frame, more so. Also the colour of the shavings will be different. There's probably another way to work it out but that's one way.

----------


## Grasshopper75

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies. Using this info I managed to mount the hose reel successfully. Everything appears OK. Thanks again.

----------


## shauck

Lookin good.

----------


## Bloss

:What she said:  great result!  :2thumbsup:

----------

